# Phoenix



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

*Phoenix,Arizona USA 44 Photos*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44










just a bunch of random photos of phoenix collected from around the internet so that you get to see the wonderful town I live in :cheers:


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

and if you have any other photos of phoenix go ahead and put them here too so that this thread can grow and be as interesting as possible :cheers:


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

and a little background info on Phoenix in case you are unfamiliar with it




> Phoenix /ˈfiːˌnɪks/ (English: Phoenix, Navajo: Hoozdo, lit. "the place is hot", Western Apache: Fiinigis) is the capital and the most populous city of the U.S. state of Arizona and the county seat of Maricopa County. It is the largest capital city in the United States. Its physical location is along the banks of the normally dry Salt River. It was incorporated as a city on February 25, 1881. Residents of Phoenix are known as Phoenicians.
> 
> Phoenix had an estimated 2006 population of 1,512,986, making it the fifth largest city in the United States.[2] Phoenix has expansive city limits (515 square miles), and it has the 10th highest land area for a city in the United States. As of 2006, the Phoenix Metropolitan Statistical Area (MSA) was the 13th largest in the United States, with an estimated population of 4,039,182.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix,_Arizona


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice photos. Seems like they should build more 50+ story buildings in Phoenix. I see plenty of parking lots for them.


----------



## bARTist (Jul 14, 2007)

I am looking forward to come to Phoenix in October  It seems so clean and empty to me! Where is everyone?? Is it a vibrant city, or will I have to escape on my secound day to L.A.? ))


----------



## italki (Mar 4, 2007)

bARTist said:


> I am looking forward to come to Phoenix in October  It seems so clean and empty to me! Where is everyone?? Is it a vibrant city, or will I have to escape on my secound day to L.A.? ))



Well if you consider that it's 45 degrees celsius almost everyday in summer
only a fool would go outside :lol:


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

Christian urbanite said:


> Nice photos. Seems like they should build more 50+ story buildings in Phoenix. I see plenty of parking lots for them.



airport next to downtown means 500 foot height limit :bash: 

but hopefully someday the suburbs like Glendale will get 50 story buildings :cucumber:

I think the area in either downtown Scottsdale or over by Westgate city center in Glendale have the greatest potential they are already going to build like a 20 story building out there epper:


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

bARTist said:


> I am looking forward to come to Phoenix in October  It seems so clean and empty to me! Where is everyone?? Is it a vibrant city, or will I have to escape on my secound day to L.A.? ))


October is a good month to visit in the beginning of the month highs are in the 90s and by the end of the month highs are in the low 80s which is pleasant with the low humidity :cheers:


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

alright here is some more 

45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68









:cheers:


----------



## AZPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## AZPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful pictures... Phoenix kick ass


----------



## FLscraper (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice job but 98% of these photos are extremely outdated. Downtown Phoenix has a TON of construction going on.


----------



## volsung (Nov 22, 2005)

Great photos. Number 48 actually reminds me of Europe for some reason. Downtown (I believe it's called Copper Square?) is very clean and nice. The DASH buses are an improvement over DASH buses in downtown Los Angeles which aren't free (though still only 25 cents). Tempe is my favorite place in the Phoenix area. Downtown Glendale and Scottsdale also rank up there.


----------



## volsung (Nov 22, 2005)

Phoenix had alot of cranes in it when I was there earlier this year. Also the light rail was under construction. When everything is complete, it will be even better. What is the housing situation like in downtown Phoenix?


----------



## Wendher$$on (Apr 27, 2012)

Muito linda phoenix!


----------

